# Excel.Quit - Instanz bleibt bestehen



## Schlafor (14. April 2011)

Hi,

ich schlage mich momentan mit einem Automation Problem herum:

Szenario:
Access VBA - Hauptanwendung
Steuere Excel aus Access über Automation
Import von Daten weitesmöglich automatisieren, da ich die Standardfunktionen von Access unbefriedigend finde.

Problem:
Nach dem Import bleibt auf dem Rechner eines Anwneders immer eine Instanz von Excel im Taskmanager unter Prozesse im Hintergrund geöffnet, obwohl ich eigentlich sicherstelle, dass alle globalen Referenzen auf die Instanz auf Nothing gesetzt werden. 

Damit dürfte für Excel eigentlich kein Grund mehr bestehen die Anwendung, die aus Access gestartet wurde im Hintergrund für eine möglich Automation vorzuhalten. Ich habe ja alle Referenzen geschlossen.

Noch komischer: Auf meinem Client läuft alles wunderbar. Ob Excel vorher lief oder nicht - egal. Die Anwendung wird völlig korrekt behandelt und bleibt nur geöffnet, wenn sie zuvor auch geöffnet war. Nur beim Anwender klappt es wieder nicht  .


```
Private Sub Class_Terminate()
    Call endExcel
End Sub

Private Sub Class_Initialize()
    Call getExcelReference
    xlsApp.visible = True
    xlsApp.ScreenUpdating = False
    
    Set xlsBook = New VBA.Collection
    Set parStartCell = New VBA.Collection
    Set xlsChart = New Scripting.Dictionary
    Set openBook = New VBA.Collection
End Sub


Private Function endExcel()
    Dim book As Object
    
'On Error GoTo Error_Handler:

    terminationConfirmed = True
    
    For i = 1 To xlsBook.count
        xlsApp.workbooks(xlsBook.Item(i).name).Close False
        Call xlsBook.Remove(i)
    Next i
    
    Set xlsBook = Nothing
    Set parStartCell = Nothing
    Set ws = Nothing
    Set openBook = Nothing
    Set eventBook = Nothing
    Set xlsChart = Nothing
    
    If xlWasOpen = False Then
        xlsApp.Application.DisplayAlerts = False
        xlsApp.Application.Quit
    Else
        xlsApp.Application.visible = True
        xlsApp.Application.ScreenUpdating = True
        
        For Each book In xlsApp.workbooks
            If book.Windows(1).visible = False Then
                book.Windows(1).visible = True
            End If
        Next book
        
        Set book = Nothing
    End If
    
    Set xlsApp = Nothing
    
Exit Function
Error_Handler:

    Debug.Print Err.Number
    
End Function


Private Sub getExcelReference()
    ' try to get excel application reference
On Error GoTo START_EXCEL
    ' if excel is running already, a reference is set
    Set xlsApp = GetObject(, "Excel.application")
    xlWasOpen = True

    Exit Sub
START_EXCEL:
    
    xlWasOpen = False
    ' excel is not running
    ' start excel
    'Debug.Print err.Description
    Set xlsApp = CreateObject("Excel.application")
End Sub
```

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Vielen Dank - Uuudellelliiieeee ich hasse VBA!


----------



## Yaslaw (14. April 2011)

*item: *Im fall von xlsWasOpen=false würde ich alle Workbooks schliessen, nicht nur diejeinigen die du in xlsBook hinterlegt hast.

*item: *warum immer den Umweg über Application? Eigentlich müsste xlsApp.Quit auch funktionieren, da ja xlsApp bereits als Excel.Application definiert ist.


Keine Ahnung ob das was nützt. Du kannst aber auch mal auf die Zeile 'Set xlsApp = Nothing' ein Breakpoint setzen und beim debuggen mit den Inhalt von xlsApp überprüfen. Ggf. das ganze auch noch vor dem quit


----------



## Schlafor (15. April 2011)

Hi,

erstaml danke für Deine Zeit aber das wars leider noch nicht. Ich habe es auf mehreren clients getestet, mit dem Resultat, dass es überall funktioniert, nur nicht beim Anwender. Scheint also wirklich client-spezifisch zu sein.

Ich werde wohl mit der unsauberen Lösung leben müssen, den Prozess nach Beendigung der Imports automatisch zu killen.

Zu den Workbooks - ich setze beim Start ein Flag, falls Excel bereits geöffnet war, sammle ich alle workbooks ein und schließe nach den Automation aktionen immer nur diejenigen workbooks, die nicht bereits beim Start geöffnet waren. Will ja nicht des Nutzers Arbeit zu Nichte machen.

Viele Grüße und - Uuuudellellieee ich hasse VBA!


----------

